
15 Strat Tips For Crafting the Coolest and Most Impressive Twitter Bio - tomh
http://bajillionhits.biz/post/3330302489/15-strat-tips-for-crafting-the-coolest-and-most
======
geekfactor
That's some very high quality snark!

